# General Discussion > Opinions >  Do you lock your doors?

## No-name

Do you lock your doors?

This question I guess is to gauge the amount of fear you feel and danger you percieve. 

Michael Moore asked this question in Canada in Bowling for Columbine, suggesting that Canada was less violent, not because they watched less violent entertainment (they don't), or because they own fewer guns (they don't), or because the have better laws,- but because they percive less danger- they don't lock their doors.

I was wondering how many of us (especially in Japan and other nations outside the US) lock our doors.

I don't lock mine all the time, and I live in California where I probably should.

Sabro

----------


## Miss_apollo7

I always lock my doors, because I live in the capital, maybe I don't have to as I feel very safe where I live, but I think it is a matter of principle for me.

My parents live in the suburbs, and they don't lock their doors always, only when it is late afternoon. 
When I was a kid my parents never locked the door, as I ran in and out of the house during daytime.

Of my friends and family from Japan, the ones in the big cities always lock their doors, and some outside Osaka don't always lock them.
 :Balloon:

----------


## blessed

I wouldnt really, but I live in London with a paranoid mother (paranoid when it comes to brake-ins..) so the doors are locked the whole time...
the funny thing is: do you know anyone who locks the doors from the inside (of a glass door) and then leaves them there for all robbers to use?
+ i dont see the point: I knew how to lockpick the simple locks aged 16 (the ones most people have installed), and if I could do that, then.. who is to say robbers cant either?

----------


## jeisan

only when everyone leaves the house otherwise its open.

----------


## michi

When I lived in Canada, not so much. Now that I'm living in New Jersey, U.S., almost always.

----------


## MeAndroo

My host families in Japan made it a point to stress to me to lock the door. One day I left it half-locked (bolt wasn't securely in) and my mom sat me down for a little talk. Having always perceived the neighborhood as safe, I was a bit confused, to say the least, but I suppose the desire to be secure in your belongings is a universal thing.

In my college dorm, I never locked my door. Our room was open to anyone who wanted to come in, and there'd be days where I'd wake up to see someone playing games on my computer or printing something out. It didn't matter because not only did I feel no real threat, but I had nothing of real value...a shitty computer that I wanted to replace anyways, same deal with the stereo, and clothes. Though this one dood used to borrow my clothes...that sucked.

----------


## playaa

I can't say that I have ever made it a point to stress on my self or friends to always lock my doors, we hardly lock the house door unless at night time or when gone, but as far as my car goes.. I don't ever keep it locked, unless a few times when in a bad part of town...

----------


## Winter

I always lock my doors, but it isnt so much a security issue as it is an energy issue.

It gets hot here very often, and to save on our cooling bill, I'll deadbolt the door shut to keep the hot air out, and keep the inside cooler without having the A/C working.

----------


## Frank D. White

a sign on my door "I haven't shot anybody this week, come on in!". Because of my guns, I have double deadbolts and fancy alarm systems on my garage & house. Then there are my 2 attack cats.

Frank

 :Blush:

----------


## cicatriz esp

> Do you lock your doors?
> 
> 
> I don't lock mine all the time, and I live in California where I probably should.
> 
> Sabro


This begs the question, where in CA do you live? The state is as big as Japan, and there are some areas that are as crime free as Antarctica. Mostly rural. I live in the middle of los angeles, so my doors are locked at all times, even when i am home.

----------


## bossel

I always lock the door. Simply not to forget the keys when I leave.

----------


## Mike in Japan

I live in a really safe neighborhood. The houses are really close together, and everyone seems to monitor everyone elses activities (to a sometimes annoying extent). Fair dinkum, coming home with your shopping in transparent bags is just asking for it to analysed and the contents commented upon by the curious and well intentioned (I think) neighbors. Sometimes I think geijin watching is some kind of sport here in rural Japan, as is train spotting in G.B.

The only reason I lock my doors is to prevent people from just walking into the house. People tend to knock just once and then open the door and just walk straight in! Too bad if you just hopped out of the shower and are walking half naked around the house! Of course they do not proceed beyond the entrance area but it doesn't sit so well with my western ideas of privacy, so these days I lock the door.

P.S. I think my immediate neighbor's family name is Takayama-Attenborough ( a lovely soul, but I wish she would stop feeding the brigade of mangie stray cats that plague the area. I think they are far more likely to steal things than the humans. "Hey, where is my gommie bag?").

----------


## CC1

I grew up in Alabama and never locked my doors and even left the keys in the car. Here in Okinawa, I still never lock my doors. Even if I go to town for a bit. My wife locks the doors when I'm not at home, other than that the house is wide open. I don't have a fear that anyone could get in and hurt me, and if all they want is my stuff? Have at it...I don't own anything that is that valuable and can not be replaced.

----------


## kirei_na_me

Well, I live in a very small, rural town with a population of about 1000. There's hardly any crime at all here, except the occasional moonshine still, but nevertheless, I always lock my doors. My grandma thinks I'm insane and my grandpa will come over here and all but yank the door down and yell, "what's wrong with you girl?! You think somebody's gonna getcha?!" I don't care, though. I have little kids, and do not want them to be able to get out easily. Don't want to take any chances on someone coming in easily, either.

----------


## Mike in Japan

Wow!

Hey, I know it's way off-topic, but can you post a diagram for an easy do-it-yourself still?

Cheers,
Mike

----------


## sadakoyamamura

Generally, we lock the house due to petty burglary in the past but our neighborhood is not really thug infested. I envy most you guys. I means that your place has well 0 crime rate. I live in a city and most people lock their doors (cars, house) all the time. Leaving your doors open is like sending an unspoken message "C'mon guys help yourself to my stuff!!". As to my bedroom, I don't lock though I've always wanted to but since I share it with a younger sibling then I can't. :) We did have an attack monkey but it turned on us... 'oh so sad...'

----------


## Maciamo

I always lock my doors, even when I am in (and windows when I am out), even in Tokyo, and most Japanese also do, eventhough the crime/robbery rate is very low. I have been scolded by my wife for leaving the door unlocked for 10min the time I went to walk the dog, and she was _inside_ !

I guess crime or gun ownership has little to do with that. It's just a matter of precautions and anxiety.

Once we had an strange old woman talking to herself trying to open our door. Another time, as I left the door open 2min to move some things outside, a cat sneaked inside the house. Nothing much to worry about though.  :Relieved:

----------


## Legato

When I lived in France I never locked the door, because there was always somebody home, at night we always locked though. Here in the US I always lock, I guess it's because I live in an apartment and that all the stuff inside actually belongs to me, so I'm alittle bit more careful. Also a few times people who confuse the apartments just come in, I welcome them with my long kitchen knife  :Evil:   :Ninja1:

----------


## CC1

> I envy most you guys. I means that your place has well 0 crime rate. I live in a city and most people lock their doors (cars, house) all the time. Leaving your doors open is like sending an unspoken message "C'mon guys help yourself to my stuff!!".


Well, I live sort of in the country. (I'm 5 min from town) There are only 8 houses on my street, and immediatly behind my house is a sugar cane field. Not too much to worry about here. I never leave anything valuable in the house. And my TV, Stereo, and other things are very well protected by my attack Golden Retriever...ok, he won't attack maybe, but he sounds huge when he starts barking and most of my friends are afraid to walk into the house!  :Smiling:

----------


## Mike in Japan

Hey CCI, do you get Mamushi down there? We have them here in the forests and rice fields around Nagano Pref. They are really short and REALLY deadly. Some folks make a distilled drink using them somehow. It's supposed to really liven you up. They are about the only dangerous snakes around here. 
Ever get visiting critters from the cane fields?

----------


## CC1

I've never heard of it, but that doesn't mean it is not here. The Habu and hemi-habu are the most well known here, but there are like 30 different species of snakes on this island chain.

----------


## Shu-Shu

I _always_ lock my door, always.. I guess I'm just not living in the safest place. There have been people running around with guns in this house, threaten some neighbours and they have even physically abused one of the neighbours, but she has moved *wonders why* 
People here are always stealing from everyone and everything, 14 year olds jumping on 12 year olds and steals cell phones, money, bus cards..  :Okashii:  
so .. *I ALWAYS LOCK MY DOOR*, they're after me .. everyone *gets a touch of paranoia*

----------


## mad pierrot

from force of habit growing up in Chicago. But, there have been times when I never lock my door!

 :Relieved:  

While I was in college, I lived in a townhouse with 3 other people. During that time, I never once owned a key to the house, and never needed one, because it was always open! Of course, we lived on a campus with only 500 people living on it, in the middle of the woods, hours away from any city.
(Northern Wisconsin...)

Here in Japan, I always lock it, even though I'm in the inaka. None of my neighbors lock their doors, though.

 :Poh:

----------


## No-name

I grew up in a bad part of East L.A. I always locked my doors. Now I'm way out in the boonies, up in the mountains and I constantly forget. There is crime and break ins are somewhat common, but I feel very safe.

Perhaps it's my siberian husky and four fat attack cats.

Sabro

----------


## jovial_jon

We lock our doors when we go out and at night but they're unlocked other times. There's been a few burglaries lately by where I live  :Okashii:  so it's better safe than sorry! I'm not bothered by people taking things, but the idea of someone breaking in freaks me out a bit.

----------


## No-name

The fact that people in Japan lock their doors even in areas with almost no crime goes against Michael Moore's assertion that Canada is less violent because they are less fearful. I know murders are rare in Japan, and I attribute it to strict gun control, and a culture that emphasizes order and conformity. I could be wrong...

The question still remains as to why in the US are we so violent? (I'm locking my door right now.)

----------


## Vodkee

I don't live in a great neighborhood. Heck, it's a hop, skip and a jump from Compton. Ever since I was very little, I remember always having the doors locked, and the windows checked to make sure they were securely locked. I even lock the doors in the car when I'm in it! (You can never be too careful, better safe then sorry.)

----------


## DragonChan

As a Canadian I have to wonder who exactly he dug up in Bowling for Columbine...mind you he was interviewing people on the opposite coast then where I am from (Vancouver.)

It is true that Canada has a lower crime rate than America, but crime still exists.

We actually had this huge discussion about it in English class, because you see...in Van, almost everybody locks thier doors even if people are home, and I know a few who only lock them if everybody is out. I ALWAYS keep my door locked, my mom has drilled it into me since I was a baby.

Anyway, enough rambling. Yes, I do lock the door when I am in Canada. Here in Japan, I don't. My host family owns a store and I always leave through the store, so there is no need to lock the door (not to mention it would lower business.)

----------


## Anyuni_Nakashima

We always lock are doors, when there's nobody in the house. If I'm home alone I still lock everything. I live in a Suburban area in a private community lots of the houses are gated with alarm systems. People in my neighborhood always trip their own alarm systems by accident and the Insurance just goes up. Keeping your doors locked is good enough. My parents opted out of the alarm system, so our doors always stay locked as much as possible. I don't care how safe my community seems, I don't trust anyone!

----------


## TimF

I dont lock my doors for the simple fact we are well secured with out them being locked if you know what i mean. *rolls up sleeves* i mean we are well equiped if anyone ever wanted to break in and yes i do live in the city (Rochester, NY) and all you hear about for the first 45 minnutes of the news is the crime that happened the night before. but i am not worried my father and i are more than capable of dispatching burglars. so we have kept ours unlocked for as long as i can remember. Now if i was ever to wed and have children things might be different not only would i check on them periodically throught the night but i might have some sort of security system and maybe even a dog lol and of course the windows and doors would be locked. but hey thats just me.

----------


## Kirsty

> The fact that people in Japan lock their doors even in areas with almost no crime goes against Michael Moore's assertion that Canada is less violent because they are less fearful. I know murders are rare in Japan, and I attribute it to strict gun control, and a culture that emphasizes order and conformity. I could be wrong...
> 
> The question still remains as to why in the US are we so violent? (I'm locking my door right now.)


The US has a massive population, made up of a huge diversity of people living in varing levels of economic states and who have vastly different life outlooks. It is inevitable that your country would have a certain amount of conflict and violence. I have only a "TV" view of the country and I don't really want to make any broad statements based on that!! There seems to be so many extremes, and like in any country there are always people who feel that their problems are everyone elses fault, and react according to that. Maybe everyone eats too much takeaway food! (joke!)
I just made that up, but am interested on your take! 
Michael Moore, well that was not the smartest assertion. Even in countries with less crime, people still feel frightened, because it is always a possiblity.
I am really surprised that so many people do not lock their doors. 
I live in Auckland, the biggest city in New Zealand. I always lock the doors and never leave my stuff anywhere in public. I think burglary and theft is pretty common here. When I stayed with my Aunty in the South Island, in a smaller town, she didn't and it freaked me out.

----------


## Melkor

I always lock my doors. I also do it more for the principle of it than actually worrying.

----------


## openup

Yes, I was really amazed by Bowling for Columbine, about Americans and Canadians locking the door or not. 

 :Eek: 

Here in Japan, most of doors are locked in metropolitan area. However when you go countryside, most doors are open as there are people coming in and out just to chat or bring some meals they made.

 :O-jama shimasu !:

----------


## Jungle Boy

I live in Canada. The backwoods, or the jungle as I like to call it. And I still lock all the doors and windows. It's just common sense.

----------


## Sinspawne

I lock the door when I leave the house. But I've heard about people going in through the window right next to you and steal right behind your back without anyone noticing a thing. thrill seekers probably...

----------


## sgt. Pepper

We lock the doors at night and when were not at home. The car is unlocked too.

----------


## tha_rippa1be

only when noone is at home and at night.
just to be sure. actually we live in a pretty safe neighbourhood, i accidentally let the garage door open for half a day, and nothing was stolen or missing.
 :Relieved:

----------


## Mike in Japan

If you sprinkle a few spent shotgun cartridges around all entrances and pin a note to the door reading "Back from shooting practice in a jiffy', you will not have any trouble (so I'm told).

----------


## El Fisto Grande

I lock everything except my window when I'm home. I figure if a person is stupid enough to enter through there they can meet EL FISTO GRANDE and look like Mike Tyson all in the same night.

Oh and Tha Rippa that banner is one of the most hilarious things I have seen in my life.

----------


## canadian_kor

I live in a nice neighbourhood, but I still lock my doors. It's a habit thing.

----------


## Chakan

I keep mine locked as much as possible (sometimes I forget  :Sad:  ) because I believe it's best to remove the possibilities of someone intruding.

I live in a city near other alright folk, so if someone used more forceful methods, I do believe the police would at least be notified...

----------


## No-name

I hear that locks are there to keep honest people honest.

----------


## Nothingness

Yeah I do... stupid forest creatures.

----------


## zeroyon

when i lived in canada I usually left the doors unlocked when I was at home, and locked the doors when i went to sleep or left the house though.

Now that Im in the USA I really don't have a choice... as my dorm room's door locks automatically. Ive already locked myself out of my own room 10 times because of the damn auto-locking door >.<

EDIT: lol scary time once though... my house was having probs with its alarm system (we only turned it on at night, and sometimes when we went out for a while), and while I was asleep, the alarm suddenly went off (even though it wasn't activated) becuase it malfunctioned, but didnt wake me. I was the only one home at the time as well.

Anyways.. the cops came, and when they went to the back of the house, they found the back door open (my mom leaves it open for the cats a lot), so they thought someone had broken into the house. So they drawed their pistols just incase, and once one of the cops finally made it up to my room, he hit the door open really hard (which woke me), and I awoke with a gun pointed at my face. I seriously almost shat my pants.  :Eek:

----------


## StarCrap

Shooot, we lock our doors day and night. Also we have a security system....we use to have a dog in the back yard. The doggie was too nice and end up being taken away. It was so well discipline too, gosh I miss that dog.

----------


## architect

I lock my doors. I remember as a kid, not having to do that as much. Changing times. I'm in the DC metro area and its not advisable to leave your door unlocked. We have had a number of people getting into the apartment building posing as maintainenece or what have you. Why make it even easier for them? A friend at work recount a story where someone walked into her house WHILE SHE WAS NAPPING UPSTAIRS. She thought it was her husband coming back early and went downstairs and there he was just walking about the living room looking at stuff. When confronted, he said something about being with the utility company and beat feet. Wtf, right? Changing times. In our culture these days it is not the norm any more to leave our doors unlocked. I saw Michael Moore's movie, I envy the Canadians or any culture where people respect other people.

----------


## Sensebend

Why bother? If someone wants in bad enough no lock will stop them.

----------


## BrennaCeDria

My boyfriend locks the door whether we're home or not, but if I'm home alone and come in from outside (from going around town or just to take out the trash) I normally lock the downstairs lock (landlord's rule) and leave my lock upstairs undone. My exception is when I get a shower and am alone--EVERYTHING gets locked, then.

----------


## The AnteLyfe

I have always locked my doors, not because the fear of getting robbed keeps me up at night, but because why take the chance? Sure, if I always left the doors unlocked, maybe 1000 days would go by and nothing would happen; but all it takes is 1 time for someone to come by, realize the door is unlocked, at which point they might decide to rob your place... and it all could have been preventable with the two seconds it takes to lock the door. 

I think that leaving the doors unlocked is an unnecessary risk to take. If anyone's going to come over, they knock or ring the doorbell anyway, so how does having a locked door shut me off of the world (as michael moore says in his movie). I wouldn't want people constantly sneaking up on me from behind in my own home, I rather they knock.

----------


## Bob in Iowa

I live in a rural area near a small city in eastern Iowa. Unlike most of our neighbors, who never lock their houses unless they are going to be away for a few days, We always lock our house, even when we are inside. I suppose that this is just a conditioned behavior from having grown up in a high crime area in Dallas, but I prefer not making it easy for someone to enter our house uninvited. 

I am always amused by the public uproar that occurs in the rare instances of break-ins in our area. "How could that happen here?" "We've never had to lock our houses before!!!" Yeah, right; OK, whatever. An ostrich with its head in the sand shouldn't be surprised when its butt gets kicked.

--Bob

----------


## Dutch Baka

We lock the door, always. We have one door(that you enter by a main stairway, we have 7 people living in this block) ,on this door we have 2 locks. when leaving for a long time we close them both, and when we leave for just a short time we just lock 1.

Also we have one door from the balcony, that we always close(we live on the second floor), because there are enough story's of people climbing up. 

I live in Amsterdam, and in 2004 there were 86.000 houses got burgled. So we lock it!!!! 

Another main reason that we lock it, is because they burgled our house around 5 years ago:

We were on the Camping (small house in nature area, summer vacation), when we got alarmed by the manager's daughter that there was broken into our house, so my mom and dad rushed home, and what they found they never forgot; Grass all over the floor, 3tv's stolen, 400 cd's, my dad's wedding ring, etc. My mom had so many nightmares about this, so now we have extra locks on the door.

Also from this time, we have this time switchers, so that the light goes on and off when you want, so they think you are home, warn neigbours to keep an eye on the house when going on holiday, etc. Here is a link for tips on how to secure your home while you are on vaction.

I wish to live in a city were you don't need to lock your door, don't need keep your bag close to your body, and don't need to be aware of the danger that they can steal from you!

The movie Bowling for Columbine was a great movie, and makes people think a lot about this kind of things.

----------


## Kinsao

I can't imagine a place where it's OK to leave your door unlocked.  :Embarrassment: 

In fact, though, my front door is the kind that locks automatically when you close it behind you, so I don't need to worry about forgetting to lock my home.  :Relieved:

----------


## Flashjeff

Not only do I lock my doors, I have a security alarm system in place, on top of that, I stuff rolled up towels at the bottom of my front and back doors before I go to bed, so if someone were to force the doors, the towels would keep an uninvited visitor from fully opening the doors. I live in the inner city where crime is very much a way of life, where you never know when you might become a vicitim as people aren't even safe in their homes today. Perhaps this view stemms from the paranoia that comes from living in a city, but I can't imagine going to bed at night with the doors unlocked. In my mind, that's folly of the highest order.

----------


## Tsuyoiko

> I can't imagine a place where it's OK to leave your door unlocked.


I agree. I have two back doors and one front door that I always lock. I might leave the back door to the kitchen open if I was just nipping out in the daytime - mainly so Iris can run around, as she lives in the porch between the two back doors. But I always lock both at night, so mice can't get into the kitchen. At the back I also have a six foot fence and gravel, and lockable windows at the front. I am actually so afraid of getting broken into that going on holiday makes me feel ill. It all stems from when my parents got burgled on my wedding day - although everywhere was locked and the neighbours were supposedly watching the house.  :Sad:

----------


## m477

The doors at my place are all auto locking, both the front door as well as the door to my unit. So yeah. I don't have a choice.  :Poh:

----------


## No-name

Some meth head dreg keeps breaking into my cars in front of my house! Get a clue, there's nothing left to steal. Last time they cut my son's soft top to get in. (The car was unlocked, you theiving Bozo!)

----------


## Flashjeff

> Some meth head dreg keeps breaking into my cars in front of my house! Get a clue, there's nothing left to steal. Last time they cut my son's soft top to get in. (The car was unlocked, you theiving Bozo!)


Sounds to me like a justifiable excuse to have Mssrs. Smith & Wesson convince this lowlife of the error of his ways.

 :Cool:

----------


## Maciamo

I have added a poll. Much easier for comparison between countries.  :Wink:

----------


## CC1

I only lock my doors if I am leaving for several hours. There is really nothing worth stealing in my home and people would have to be crazy to break in while I am here!

----------


## cursore

Usually the doors in Italy self lock and on top of that you can put the strong lock, specially if you are away for shopping or for the day

----------


## Carlson

I lock my door to my room when i leave for work.. and whenever im gone for more then a couple of hours. i have a few things worth some money. i dont lock my car. i even leave the key in the ignition... its not a crapy car.. but on base if anyone is dumb enough to steal that... well.. lol id let em..

----------


## lastmagi

I always lock.

I'm living in a dorm right now, and there's been some incidences of computer theft. I'll even lock my door if I walk down to hall to the kitchen for 5 seconds, despite the fact that I can easily see if people can get into my room.

But even if I weren't living here, I'd still lock my doors. For me, the only benefit of not locking my doors is the convenience of not using my key for 2 seconds to open my door (I've already internalized the habit of checking my keys in my pocket so I don't get locked out). More importantly, I'm fairly paranoid and suspicious of my surroundings. I'm not the kind to trust anyone.

----------


## Doc

I live in a town with less than 5,000 people and I lock my doors all the time. People have tried to break into my house before, as well as, my former neighbor's house. I have also had people try to break into my car in town as well. I have discovered that I have less of chance of getting robbed in downtown St. Louis than I do in my own rural area town. I always lock the doors and set the alarm on my car in my even when I am at the local supermarket for milk. I may sound paranoid to you, but it seems like the bad in this world is becoming more and more previliant today. 

Due to this I have learned never to trust anybody and always be catious and suspicious of my surroundings. There are just too many people out to get you anymore, and I do not have the time or the tolerance to put up with it. I honestly cannot wait until I am twenty-one and get my license to carry a firearm with me. I just cannot trust anybody in this world today. So to your question Sabro, yes I lock all my doors and make sure they are locked as well.

Doc  :Wavey:

----------


## No-name

I would advise against carrying a firearm unless you are perfectly willing to kill someone over a piece of property. Once you draw your weapon, your options are limited-- either the person must back down and comply, or you have to drop them (Bluff or snuff). Take classes, learn as much as you can and practice. I would take it very seriously. Hopefully most people aren't really out to get you. Some are after your stuff, but you might want to let that sort keep breathing for a while.

Pepper spray or mace is a much better option, along with self defense classes.

----------


## Frank D. White

> I lock my door to my room when i leave for work.. and whenever im gone for more then a couple of hours. i have a few things worth some money. i dont lock my car. i even leave the key in the ignition... its not a crapy car.. but on base if anyone is dumb enough to steal that... well.. lol id let em..


 When they steal it and run over some little kid, you will need a real solid alibi to prove you didn't do it. If you mention the car unlocked with the key in it, they will hold you responsible! Happened to my roommate in the Navy(not exactly like that). Don't want to see you get in trouble!

Frank

----------


## No-name

I wasn't locking my jeep wrangler softop because the radio has already been stolen and the softtop cost more than the radio anyway, but someone cut the top last month anyway. (Thieving stupid jerk). I'm looking for a hardtop and a pair of full doors now.

----------


## Doc

> I would advise against carrying a firearm unless you are perfectly willing to kill someone over a piece of property. Once you draw your weapon, your options are limited-- either the person must back down and comply, or you have to drop them (Bluff or snuff). Take classes, learn as much as you can and practice. I would take it very seriously. Hopefully most people aren't really out to get you. Some are after your stuff, but you might want to let that sort keep breathing for a while.
> 
> Pepper spray or mace is a much better option, along with self defense classes.


This town is horrible with theft, domestic disputes (usually wives beating up their husbands believe it or not), murder, and illegal drug trafficing. This entire county is the reason why Missouri got to number one in crime for over two years on meth manufacturing. If it was not for the county's Criminal Task Force (a fourteen man SWAT unit that has worked with the local, county, state, and federal levels including the BATF, FBI, DEA, and US Marshals Office) this state would still be number one, along with the county itself. The crime is horrible here. In high school people would come on to the campus' parking lot and steal crap out of peoples' cars! 

Am I willing to shoot somebody over a piece of proprety? Yes, yes I am. I am completely serious about this, and spent a lot of time thinking about it. I am sick and tired of the scum in this little town from killing and robbing, and the police not doing a damn thing about it. I plan on taking classes, practice, and learn as much as possible that is how serious I am about this. It does not matter if I move to Washington and live on some woodland property the rules will still apply for me. If you come on to my property and try to harm me or my loved ones you are dead. I am not joking either when I say that I am going to one day put a sign on my property that will say "Tresspassers Will Be Shot On Sight. Survivors Will Be Shot Again If They Refuse To Back Down."

I won't kill them, but I will wound them to get the point across. I am just tired of this crap that is all. The midwest is horrible in crime, especially in small towns it seems like anymore. You cannot have anything good anymore because somebody will always try to ruin it for you. Hell there were people who tried to kill each other for an X-Box 360 in St. Louis. Is there no sense of justice anymore? It seems like this country is becoming more petty and debouched as time goes by. It has gotten so bad that I really refuse to trust anybody. You just do not know who is out to get you anymore. It really is sad too. Bottom line I will shoot a person for tresspassing on my property or trying to harm my family, because quite frankly this **** has got to end especially in this town.

Doc  :Wavey:

----------


## Ma Cherie

Well I live on an university campus. And in a sense, it's not really neccessary for me to lock my door. I do though everytime I leave my room, even though I'm just going down the hall. Some of the students however, never lock their doors, hell sometimes they leave slightly open. There have been instances where students have had their things stolen. That's why I think they should lock their doors no matter what. There hadn't been any break-ins this semester. I think it was because the thieves had been caught.  :Doubt:

----------


## Doc

At UMR it is mandatory in most frats and some dorms to have your doors unlocked when you are in the room. The reason for this is because of room checks and stuff like that. I still wouldn't care because I would lock my door anyway. I would also make sure I left anything that was valuable at home because I know of people whose roomates have stolen things from them. It is a vicious world out there if you think about it. Some people will do almost anything for greed. 

Doc  :Wavey:

----------


## Ma Cherie

> Well I live on an university campus. And in a sense, it's not really neccessary for me to lock my door. I do though everytime I leave my room, even though I'm just going down the hall. Some of the students however, never lock their doors, hell sometimes they leave slightly open. There have been instances where students have had their things stolen. That's why I think they should lock their doors no matter what. There hadn't been any break-ins this semester. I think it was because the thieves had been caught.



You know Doc, that's kind of surprising, considering we both live in the midwest. It doesn't seem to be that bad where I live. In fact, the places that are considered to be crime ridden, really aren't. For instance, I have friends that say they wouldn't walk in certain parts of town because they this thinking that they would get shot. And some of those areas turn out to be places where you'll less likely be shot.  :Doubt:

----------


## Duo

I would lock my door in most settings unless if sharing an appartment or watever with a friend... then i see no reason...

----------


## No-name

I don't lock my doors when I am in the house, but my wife does...

Doc-
A gun for self protection may not always be the best choice. A gun only works if you are there to use it, if you are willing to kill, and if it is loaded and ready...and at hand. For homes consider web cams and a monitored alarm system. Alarm and tracking system for your car. 

A loaded and ready weapon presents a danger if children are around, or curious teenagers-- or even angry spouses or drunken friends. We have racoons up here in the mountains... I wouldn't recommend one to someone who has trouble controlling their temper either. And if you are nearsighted like me, you probably couldn't hit the bad guy anyway. It is also one thing that burgulars look for in homes and will actually scout out signs of gun ownership like NRA stickers on cars- since they normally B&E when you are at work.

At least in my state (CA), you can't shoot someone for trespassing. You can't really shoot them for threatening your property either- only your life or safety or the life of someone else ("...and try to harm" is the operant terms here). You can't shoot them when they are running away. And you can't have loaded and ready weapons in your car or concealed on your person in most public places. 

Especially if you live in a place like Washington, if you have a big piece of property, you will have lost hikers and armed hunters wandering across your acreage. My sister and her husband up in the Tiger Lake area always have the unexpected visitor, and always treat them kindly.

The safest way to store firearms- unloaded, trigger lock, safe- ammo locked separately- makes their use for self defense a bit impractical-- unless your local lowlifes are rather patient.

If you train with a fire arm for self protection, they will probably teach you to "shoot to stop." That means a minimum of three rounds if not the entire magazine in the center of mass. You don't shoot to wound, and you generally don't shoot to kill. The decision is irreversable and permanent- whether it was truly a lowlife crackhead intent on some harm or a lost and slightly drunk Japanese exchange student, he will be lying there with your lead in his ten spot, bleeding out on your driveway and you will have to clean up the stain and live with the consequences. I would much rather pepper spray the perp and sort it out later, or scream like a girl and let help arrive, or at a bit more risk apply a wrist lock- arm bar and hope for the best.

I am 41 years old. I grew up with guns. I may be very luck or very blessed. I grew up in the worst neighborhoods in East LA and worked in downtown at the produce market when I was 14. I also worked at a couple of liquor store as a kid all the way through college. I taught in inner city schools for 19 years and there was not a single instance where a loaded gun would have been useful that I can think of. I can think of a few situations where one would have ended up getting me killed.

----------


## Doc

> I don't lock my doors when I am in the house, but my wife does...
> 
> Doc-
> A gun for self protection may not always be the best choice. A gun only works if you are there to use it, if you are willing to kill, and if it is loaded and ready...and at hand. For homes consider web cams and a monitored alarm system. Alarm and tracking system for your car. 
> 
> A loaded and ready weapon presents a danger if children are around, or curious teenagers-- or even angry spouses or drunken friends. We have racoons up here in the mountains... I wouldn't recommend one to someone who has trouble controlling their temper either. And if you are nearsighted like me, you probably couldn't hit the bad guy anyway. It is also one thing that burgulars look for in homes and will actually scout out signs of gun ownership like NRA stickers on cars- since they normally B&E when you are at work.
> 
> At least in my state (CA), you can't shoot someone for trespassing. You can't really shoot them for threatening your property either- only your life or safety or the life of someone else ("...and try to harm" is the operant terms here). You can't shoot them when they are running away. And you can't have loaded and ready weapons in your car or concealed on your person in most public places. 
> 
> ...


I understand all of that Sabro. Trust me I have put a lot more thought into owning a gun for protection than I come off to be. I understand the consequences of shooting somebody, and the various other issues you disscussed in owning a lot of acreage. Of course if I owned a gun there would not be any obvious signs of me owning one. I am not a big fan of the NRA or any other gun organization as they go a little too far on their beliefs of the second admendment. I understand that things change with due time, but I honestly prefer to live the single life right now anyway so a spouse and children would not be a problem when coming to owning a gun. I am a very personal and secluded man, and I prefer to keep it that way. I forgot to mention that I would like to own a Siberian Huskey one day and train them from pup on up to be a good guard dog for my home. I guess you could say that is my second line of defense.

I will also take your advice into consideration about the cameras, motion detectors, and tracking devices. I know I sound like a really paranoid man, but you just do not really know who to trust these days. Plus if you plan to live out in a secluded area, your chances of B&E are more likely because of lack of support (eyewitnesses, call for help, etc). I remember a joke from Adam Corolla who said that the best way to keep out criminals is by putting a confederate flag on the front of your house. Sure your neighbors may think that you are a racist, but the criminals will know that you have a gun and are not afraid to kill them. I actually found that kind of humorous believe it or not. (You have my deepest apologies if I offended any members who are black with this one. :Sorry:   :Sorry:   :Sorry:   :Sorry:   :Sorry:   :Sorry:   :Sorry:  )

I have grown up with guns and have always been fond of them. Regardless of personal protection I do wish to own a gun collection some day. However, (I know this sounds cliche') I would create some sort of fake bookshelf or storage area in my house that nobody would question to where I hide my collection. Helps keep visitors, children, and nosy spouses from finding out where you hide them.  :Wink:  I honestly want to create the image that I do not own any sort of firearm because you can always trick a criminal into thinking that they are safe, that is until they are staring down the bad end of a double barrel shotgun. I would also keep other lines of defenses in my house as well. Blunt objects such as golf clubs, baseball bats, and the like would be good to chase off an intruder. Of course do not forget the dog as well. Siberian Huskies are known to be very brutal and protective for their owner. I would have my own best friend and a bodyguard at the house with me. :Smiling:  

You know what would be even better? A spouse who used to be or is in law enforcement. I think that would scare off an intruder as well don't you think? Just a thought. Bottom line is that I know I sound like an extremely paranoid person but I am not. I just have had too many instances of getting robbed to let it happen to me again.

Doc  :Wavey:

----------


## lastmagi

This is OT, but.....

I looked up some pics of Siberian Huskies. They're beautiful! I think I'm in love....  :Love:

----------


## anjusan

> I wasn't locking my jeep wrangler softop because the radio has already been stolen and the softtop cost more than the radio anyway, but someone cut the top last month anyway. (Thieving stupid jerk). I'm looking for a hardtop and a pair of full doors now.


I also have a jeep wrangler... I recently bought a used hard top and traded the guy my half doors for his full... I have been so happy since getting my hard top... I found it through a jeep forum... when I looked into buying new there was a three month wait and it was so very expensive... I guess the hard option is not very popular...

----------


## No-name

I have a siberian husky, and he is the best dog in the world. A lot of people are afraid of his wolf like looks, and he barks and barres his teeth in the worst way...but he wouldn't hurt a fly. I guess that makes him a good watch dog.

My friend Keith, had a huge gun collection mounted beautifully behind a wall on the lower level of his house in Monterey Park. It was this concrete retaining wall and shelf that held the water heater and central heater. Made it look like something out of a 007 movie. (Unfortunately Keith passed away.)

My other friend keeps a remington knuckebuster in his closet next to the front door. It's a great home defense weapon. I figure if you chamber it, it clacks loud enough to say you are serious. You could always load the first round with rock salt or wadding if you want to just scare the guy. And if you are near sighted, you might hit something.

I don't think surveilence equipment is paranoid. Especially since web-based stuff is so cheap these days. And most cars today come with tracking devices. I think probably the best thing to do is to hold material things lightly...they can always be replaced.

I'm still looking for a hardtop and doors...

----------


## Riyko

I always lock the doors at night or when I leave the house. Otherwise keeping the doors unlocked doesn't bother me. I just have alot of non replaceable items and alot of expensive items in my house that I don't want them to get stolen.

----------


## funybuny

i never lcoke my doors whats the use im 100 mile from any 1 lol

----------


## Gaijin 06

I lock my doors when I leave the flat for more than a few minutes, because my insurance policy is invalid otherwise. However I am fairly sure it is unnessecary.

I guess I should lock the doors when I go to bed also (no harm in doing so) but I normally forget. I feel completely safe in my block in Tokyo.

----------


## silver angel

I'm from a pretty safe city, but my family has worked hard for the things we have, so no matter what, the doors are always locked.

----------


## JoRuDeNnA

I used to lock my doors but then I went to another state to live on my own and I didnt locked my doors only when I went out or during vacations when I returned with my family, because that city is supposed to be a safe place until they entered my house and stole all my medical material my anatomy book and my computer  :Sad:  Thats why I just returned to my old city

----------


## Nicky

We didn't until this dec. A family member was kicked out, and they were not too happy about it. We'll probably go back to not locking our doors (Except when no one is in the house, and when everyone is sleep) eventually.

----------


## Minty

~bump~

Actually when I first moved to Australia people told me you could leave your front door open without worrying about robberies, but that have changed over the years and so did my habit. 

Still, compare to other countries Australia is very safe. 

As for Malaysia yes, but as I was little at the time itfs my carer or my parents who did it for me.

In France you definitely have to lock your door. You have to hide expensive products you have just purchased too. There are pick pockets and robbers everywhere. 

When I first got here my Australian habit had shocked my husband, as in his opinion for local standard not being careful enough. :Bluush:

----------


## Mitsuo

I usually need to make sure my doors are locked during the mornings. We always get people casually walking in thinking it's a business. (I live by an insurance center). But people get confused and walk in. I also live by a drug rehab center, and one guy walked in and asked if the AA meeting had started yet. Funny too, because my dad was in his underwear at the time.

But usually I keep my bedroom doors locked.

I have a door in my room that leads to the outside. It was 2 am and my light was the only light on in the house. I heard my screen doors hinges move. I thought it was the wind. But when I looked over, my door was unlocked. So I got up to lock it, and right when I locked it, my door knob started to move back and forth. It scared the crap out of me. I look through my window, and there is some Hispanic guy looking back at me. I immediately told my dad, and he grabbed his gun and ran around out side trying to find the guy. He was gone. 

But that's the reason why I keep my doors locked. People just seem to be drawn into coming into my house.

----------


## Kara_Nari

Mitsuo san, I had a place just like that! 
We lived two doors down from a rehab place, and next to some bars and the main clubbing area of town.
Also there were architechture companies etc around us.
Rather too often for comfort people would wander in with some interesting excuses. So I often locked the door even when I was inside.

Another house I lived in we never ever locked the main doors, because there were too many people living there.
Then one christmas we had to kick an overstayer out, so we locked the doors and windows because we were all going away.
And you know what happened? We came home to a house full of unwanteds! The only time we lock the doors and we get broken into.

----------


## sl0thmachin3

It's only prudent to lock your door. It avoids a lot of grief later on.

----------


## Nana007

Well when I lived in New Orleans we always kept our door locked. Same thing in Houston. Now I live in VA close to DC and for the most part we only lock the doors at night or if we are going away for more than 2hrs. In fact we once recently lived in an apartment, which only one person had a key, as everyone else seemed to loose theirs and we never bothered to get others made for about 6 months until we moved to our current house the door was always unlocked except when everyone was home at night.

----------


## jouralto

I live in Stockton, CA. You know, the city with the highest crime rating in all of CA. It's crazy how often you'll hear people banging on your door in the middle of the night, or trying to get through open windows. Needless to say, I ALWAYS lock my doors.

----------


## No-name

I just drove through Stockton on Sunday. My niece is in school there- USMA. I'd lock my doors too.

Do you guys lock your doors when you are home?

----------


## jouralto

All the time. I just got back from my early morning half-hour run, and as soon as I got back, I locked the doors. I don't trust anyone in the area. My mom is planning to get a place on the east coast ASAP. Unfortunately, we don't have any cash that we can save towards that goal.  :Sad:  Oh well. Just gotta live with the circumstances.

----------


## mygger

I'm from Estonian countryside and when I was young, nobody locked the doors in my village.

----------


## jerzy

One day I left my car door open, I just got out of my driver`s seat and went to the other side to help kids get out. I forgot about my door. We went home. After a few hours I came back and got a little shock seeing the open door. I thought there was a theft. 
Fortunately, nothing happened and nothing was stolen.

----------


## fermi

Yes, always. And we have the alarm, too. I live in the "wealthier" part of the city, as some people say, and here the burglaries are common..I mean, they definetly know in which house to break into.

----------


## Starlight

Yes,especially at night.

----------

